# Baal V3 22mm atty with Velocity Style Deck



## zadiac (29/1/16)

Will any local vendors be bringing these in? I've been wishing for something like this.

http://www.3fvape.com/rebuildable-a...ainless-steel-22mm-diameter.html#.VqqyrVmnzTo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Khan83 (29/1/16)

zadiac said:


> Will any local vendors be bringing these in? I've been wishing for something like this.
> 
> http://www.3fvape.com/rebuildable-a...ainless-steel-22mm-diameter.html#.VqqyrVmnzTo


Silly question . Anything in particular you like about this?. Doesn't seem much different(function wise) from ones we have locally


----------



## Stosta (29/1/16)

Khan83 said:


> Silly question . Anything in particular you like about this?. Doesn't seem much different(function wise) from ones we have locally


I think it might be the deck. Just got the V2 myself and it is a bit of a bastard to build on, but that velo deck is awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (29/1/16)

What do we have locally? Is the baal v3 sold locally?
Have a look at the v1 and v2.
The specific reason is that I like it and not the previous versions, thus my question to the vendors.


----------



## Khan83 (29/1/16)

zadiac said:


> What do we have locally? Is the baal v3 sold locally?
> Have a look at the v1 and v2.
> The specific reason is that I like it and not the previous versions, thus my question to the vendors.


Chill brah!! . When I said "silly question" I was referring to the question I was asking you , not your question to the vendors.

Was interested to know what this RDA had over the *different brands* we have here locally so that if it was something to my liking I would also consider getting one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Khan83 (29/1/16)

Stosta said:


> I think it might be the deck. Just got the V2 myself and it is a bit of a bastard to build on, but that velo deck is awesome.


Sweet . Thanks mate . Just what I needed to know


----------



## zadiac (30/1/16)

Khan83 said:


> Chill brah!! . When I said "silly question" I was referring to the question I was asking you , not your question to the vendors.
> 
> Was interested to know what this RDA had over the *different brands* we have here locally so that if it was something to my liking I would also consider getting one



lol.......why do I have to chill? Hahahaha.....I wasn't answering in anger. I was just answering. If I came across as angry or upset, then sorry, it was not my intention. Imagine me saying my previous post with a smile on my face or even with no emotion....lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (30/1/16)

Well, still waiting for vendors to respond to my initial question.

@Sir Vape 
@Stroodlepuff 
@KieranD 
@Vaperite South Africa


----------



## Khan83 (30/1/16)

zadiac said:


> lol.......why do I have to chill? Hahahaha.....I wasn't answering in anger. I was just answering. If I came across as angry or upset, then sorry, it was not my intention. Imagine me saying my previous post with a smile on my face or even with no emotion....lol


Haha no sweat bud. Was worried you may have taken offense to my earlier post.


----------



## vaporize.co.za (30/1/16)

Hi @Zodiac 

I have black, stainless and brass Baal v3s on the way.. but will only get here after Chinese new year


----------



## zadiac (30/1/16)

vaporize.co.za said:


> Hi @Zodiac
> 
> I have black, stainless and brass Baal v3s on the way.. but will only get here after Chinese new year



Thanks @vaporize.co.za , but just watch out, you tagged the wrong member. You tagged *@ Zodiac* instead of @zadiac ......lol


----------



## vaporize.co.za (30/1/16)

Oh no.. LOL


----------



## zadiac (31/1/16)

vaporize.co.za said:


> Oh no.. LOL



Not a train smash mate. That member is not very active on the forum anyways 
In fact, he was last seen in November, last year...lol


----------



## Nightwalker (5/2/16)

zadiac said:


> Thanks @vaporize.co.za , but just watch out, you tagged the wrong member. You tagged *@ Zodiac* instead of @zadiac ......lol


How's the Baal v3 coming?
And what self regulating mod do you think would be wickec with it?


----------



## zadiac (5/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> How's the Baal v3 coming?
> And what self regulating mod do you think would be wickec with it?



I did not order one. Wanted to, but didn't. Want to buy local if vendors bring it in. I'll use it on my Rolo DNA200


----------



## Nightwalker (5/2/16)

I'm also waiting for someone to get it.. Sigh


----------



## vaporize.co.za (6/2/16)

@Nightwalker .. unfortunately the Baal v3 did not make it to my supplier in time for the last shipment, I will only get them after the Chinese holidays.. rough guess 2-3 weeks maybe more

Reactions: Like 1


----------

